# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Dutch  Help?

## Евгения Белякова

Hi! Will someone check a little? 
Hallo. Ik heet Zhenya. Ik kom uit Okraena. Ik heb een zuster. Hij zit in Okreana met mijn moeder. Ik woon in Amerika. Ik heb geen broeder.  
How do you say:
I miss my mother
I want to eat
She lives there- Zij zit daar(?) 
Спасибо!
Dank je!(or dank u?)

----------


## синичка

[quote=Евгения Белякова]Hallo. Ik heet Zhenya. Ik kom uit [color=green]Oekra

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Dank je! 
Is this okay:
Ik woon in Oekraїna maar mijn moeder woont in Nederlands. Ik wil *to go to* Nederlands. Ik woon een *dog* *and* *guinea pig*. 
dank je  ::

----------


## синичка

> Ik woon in Oekraїne, maar mijn moeder woont in Nederland. Ik wil naar Nederland gaan. Ik heb een hond en een cavia.

 Unlike in most other languages, Nederland is singular in Dutch.

----------


## Евгения Белякова

How do you say: 
English: My guinea pig is 1. Her name is Betty. She lives in a big cage in my room.
Russian: Моей морской свинке год. Её зовут Бетти. Она живёт в большой клетке у меня в комнате. 
Dutch: ?

----------


## синичка

English: My guinea pig is 1. Her name is Betty. She lives in a big cage in my room.
Russian: Моей морской свинке год. Её зовут Бетти. Она живёт в большой клетке у меня в комнате. 
Dutch: Mijn cavia is 1 (

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Dank je! 
What is the differene between Zij and Ze? Do you speak Russian by the way? 
And when you say you are 34 or 26 or 100 do you always use jaar? Never jaren?

----------


## синичка

> What is the differene between Zij and Ze?

 The difference is that you use zij when you mean to stress that it is her and not someone else. If you don't need to stress that, you use ze. So most of the time ze is used. It's the same with jij and je, jou and je, mij and me, gij and ge (in Belgium), wij and we. In writing you can find the -ij forms a bit more often than in speaking, I think.
Ze heeft het boek gepakt. - She has taken the book _Zij_ heeft het boek gepakt. - _She_ has taken the book (it is she, who has taken the book, not someone else)
Ze is also sometimes used instead of haar, e.g. Hij geeft haar iets - Hij geeft ze iets. So as you can see, ze (and je also) can be either a subject or an object.   

> Do you speak Russian by the way?

 Well, I'm learning. When it's written, I can usually understand a lot of it, but when it's spoken, much less (though it very much depends on who's speaking).   

> And when you say you are 34 or 26 or 100 do you always use jaar? Never jaren?

 With some measures we usually use the singular forms. 5 jaar, 19 meter, 65 kilo. You can use jaren in constructions like: de jaren vijftig, de zestiger jaren, vele jaren. Occasionally you may see something like 5 jaren, but it's not very common.
With other words we do use the plural. 14 seconden, 8 minuten, 35 graden, 2 weken, 3 maanden (but 2 week, 3 maand in the very north of the country).

----------


## Евгения Белякова

I see. Very interesting. Thank you so much for your explanation.   ::  What do you mean in Belgium? Is the Dutch much different there? 
Hij geeft haar iets - Hij geeft ze iets
What does that mean^? 
Dank je!

----------


## синичка

> I see. Very interesting. Thank you so much for your explanation.   What do you mean in Belgium? Is the Dutch much different there?

 They use gij / ge a lot in Belgium, but not in the Netherlands (well, they do use it in the south, but it's not standard Dutch). In the Netherlands we use jij / je, and if we'd use gij / ge it would sound very oldfashioned. It's only used in the older Bible translations and in some churches they use it to address God.   

> Hij geeft haar iets - Hij geeft ze iets
> What does that mean^?

 Sorry, I forgot about the translation. It means, he gives her something.

----------


## Kostja

[quote] 

> Hij geeft haar iets - Hij geeft ze iets

 Ik vind de eerste zin (met "haar") toch beter... Of is er niet verschil tussen ze?

----------


## синичка

Ik vind de eerste zin ook beter klinken. De tweede is ook wel minder gebruikelijk.
(I also think the first sentence souds better. The second one is less common.) 
Oh, and I forgot to say that you can also use ze instead of hen or hun. This _is_  quite common.
Ik zie hen - Ik zie ze (I see them)
Hij geeft hun iets - Hij geeft ze iets (He gives them something)

----------

贵站不错 友情连接吗？  铃声铃声下载手机铃声手机铃声下载免费铃声下载手机铃声免费下载彩信铃声铃声下载手机铃声手机铃声下载免费铃声下载手机铃声免费下载彩信铃声彩信铃声下载手机铃声手机铃声下载免费铃声下载mp3铃声mp3铃声下载诺基亚铃声下载免费手机铃声和弦铃声三星铃声下载三星手机铃声特效铃声诺基亚手机铃声下载和弦铃声下载诺基亚铃声下载铃声下载midi铃声波导手机铃声下载mp3手机铃声midi铃声下载诺基亚手机铃声特效铃声下载tcl手机铃声下载联想手机铃声下载原唱铃声摩托罗拉铃声下载mp3手机铃声下载移动铃声下载mid铃声下载cdma手机铃声下载mid铃声nokia铃声下载搞笑铃声qq铃声原唱铃声下载诺基亚3100铃声下载和旋铃声nec手机铃声下载单音铃声手机铃声免费下载海尔手机铃声下载单音铃声下载tcl铃声下载铃声下载铃声铃声下载 手机铃声下载手机铃声免费铃声下载免费铃声手机铃声免费下载三星手机铃声下载和弦铃声诺基亚铃声下载诺基亚铃声诺基亚手机铃声和弦铃声三星铃声铃声下载 371m彩信midi铃声midi铃声下载特效铃声下载原唱铃声qq铃声mp3手机铃声和弦铃声手机铃声图片下载手机特效铃声下载短信铃声移动手机铃声下载手机和弦铃声cect手机铃声下载彩信铃声诺基亚3120铃声下载和旋铃声下载原声铃声下载铃声图片诺基亚免费铃声下载免费和弦铃声下载免费mp3铃声下载免费和弦铃声三星铃声免费下载免费mp3铃声诺基亚免费铃声手机铃声免费下免费铃声图片下载免费特效铃声下载免费三星手机铃声midi铃声免费下载三星免费铃声免费手机和弦铃声诺基亚3100免费铃声和弦铃声下载mp3铃声下载mp3手机铃声手机mp3铃声下载三星手机铃声诺基亚铃声诺基亚手机铃声下载诺基亚手机铃声手机特效铃声手机特效铃声下载移动手机铃声下载移动手机铃声下载原唱铃声下载手机原唱铃声下载nokia铃声nokia手机铃声下载nokia手机铃声搞笑铃声下载搞笑手机铃声搞笑手机铃声下载免费搞笑铃声下载nec手机铃声nec免费手机铃声单音铃声下载手机单音铃声下载手机单音铃声波导手机铃声下载波导铃声下载波导手机铃声nokia铃声下载tcl手机铃声下载tcl铃声下载tcl手机铃声摩托罗拉铃声下载摩托罗拉手机铃声摩托罗拉铃声联想手机铃声下载联想手机铃声联想铃声下载lg手机铃声下载lg手机铃声免费下载lg手机铃声海尔手机铃声下载海尔手机铃声海尔铃声下载夏新手机铃声下载夏新手机铃声夏新铃声下载托普手机铃声下载托普手机铃声托普铃声下载迪比特手机铃声下载迪比特铃声下载迪比特手机铃声康佳手机铃声下载康佳手机铃声康佳铃声下载nec手机铃声下载nec铃声下载松下手机铃声下载松下手机铃声松下手机铃声下载铃声飞利浦手机铃声下载飞利浦手机铃声飞利浦铃声下载彩信彩信相册彩信下载彩信图片手机彩信免费彩信手机图片下载手机图片手机待机图片待机图片彩信动画移动彩信中国移动彩信免费彩信下载彩信铃声手机彩信图片qq彩信铃声铃声下载手机铃声下载 手机铃声免费铃声下载免费铃声手机铃声免费下载三星手机铃声下载和弦铃声诺基亚铃声下载诺基亚铃声诺基亚手机铃声和弦铃声三星铃声铃声下载 371m彩信midi铃声midi铃声下载特效铃声下载原唱铃声qq铃声mp3手机铃声诺基亚3100铃声下载联想手机铃声下载原唱铃声下载移动铃声下载铃声下载单音铃声搞笑铃声mid铃声下载手机特效铃声单音铃声下载和弦铃声手机铃声图片下载手机特效铃声下载短信铃声移动手机铃声下载手机和弦铃声cect手机铃声下载彩信铃声诺基亚3120铃声下载和旋铃声下载原声铃声下载铃声图片诺基亚免费铃声下载免费和弦铃声下载免费mp3铃声下载免费和弦铃声三星铃声免费下载免费mp3铃声诺基亚免费铃声手机铃声免费下免费铃声图片下载免费特效铃声下载免费三星手机铃声midi铃声免费下载三星免费铃声免费手机和弦铃声诺基亚3100免费铃声和弦铃声下载mp3铃声下载mp3手机铃声手机mp3铃声下载三星手机铃声诺基亚铃声诺基亚手机铃声下载诺基亚手机铃声手机特效铃声手机特效铃声下载移动手机铃声下载移动铃声原唱铃声下载手机原唱铃声下载nokia铃声nokia手机铃声下载nokia手机铃声搞笑铃声下载搞笑手机铃声搞笑手机铃声下载免费搞笑铃声下载nec手机铃声nec免费手机铃声单音铃声下载手机单音铃声下载手机单音铃声波导手机铃声下载波导铃声下载波导手机铃声nokia铃声下载tcl手机铃声下载tcl铃声下载tcl手机铃声摩托罗拉铃声下载摩托罗拉手机铃声摩托罗拉铃声联想手机铃声下载联想手机铃声联想铃声下载lg手机铃声下载lg手机铃声免费下载lg手机铃声海尔手机铃声下载海尔手机铃声海尔铃声下载夏新手机铃声下载夏新手机铃声夏新铃声下载托普手机铃声下载托普手机铃声托普铃声下载迪比特手机铃声下载迪比特铃声下载迪比特手机铃声康佳手机铃声下载康佳手机铃声康佳铃声下载nec手机铃声下载nec铃声下载松下手机铃声下载松下手机铃声松下手机铃声下载铃声飞利浦手机铃声下载飞利浦手机铃声飞利浦铃声下载铃声铃声铃声铃声铃声铃声铃声铃声铃声下载下载铃声手机下载铃声手机铃声下载手机铃声免费铃声下载免费铃声手机铃声免费下载免费手机铃声三星手机铃声下载彩信免费彩信免费彩信下载彩信下载彩信铃声彩信铃声下载彩信图片下载手机彩信下载彩信动画图片待机图片铃声下载铃声下载铃声下载铃声下载铃声下载彩信彩信下载彩信图片手机彩信免费彩信彩信动画移动彩信彩信铃声三星彩信中国移动彩信免费彩信下载手机彩信下载手机彩信图片免费手机彩信彩信图片下载

----------

[ 
88888888888 铃声下载下载铃声手机铃声手机铃声下载铃声免费铃声下载手机铃声免费下载免费铃声mp3铃声三星手机铃声下载和弦铃声诺基亚铃声下载mp3铃声免费手机铃声三星铃声下载特效铃声 三星手机铃声诺基亚铃声诺基亚手机铃声下载和弦铃声下载三星铃声

----------

[
88888888888 铃声下载下载铃声手机铃声手机铃声下载铃声免费铃声下载手机铃声免费下载免费铃声mp3铃声三星手机铃声下载和弦铃声诺基亚铃声下载mp3铃声免费手机铃声三星铃声下载特效铃声 三星手机铃声诺基亚铃声诺基亚手机铃声下载和弦铃声下载三星铃声

----------


## Kostja

Let op! Er zijn geen forum zonder idiot! 
Is de woord "doerak" goed voor die man?

----------


## синичка

> *doe·rak* (de ~ (m.), ~ken/~s) *1* deugniet

 Dus nee, doerak is geen goed woord voor zo iemand. Je kan hem beter gewoon een idioot noemen.

----------


## Kostja

> *doe·rak* (de ~ (m.), ~ken/~s) *1* deugniet
> 			
> 		  Dus nee, doerak is geen goed woord voor zo iemand. Je kan hem beter gewoon een idioot noemen.

 Maar kan ik zeggen dat iemand is doerak? Of misschien dat is slechts mogelijk om iemand te zeggen: "Doe rak!"?? In 't Russisch we hebben dezelfde meaning van de woorden "doerak" en "idioot". En een nederlander zei me dat jullie hebben die woord uit Rusland gekregen...

----------


## синичка

(Een beetje late reactie, want ik was op vakantie...)
Het klopt dat we het woord 'doerak' uit het Russisch hebben overgenomen, maar de betekenis hebben we wat veranderd. Een doerak is een ondeugend kind. Je kunt dus zeggen dat iemand een doerak is. Maar in het Nederlands zijn 'doerak' en 'idioot' geen synoniemen.
"Doe rak!" betekent niets.

----------


## Jon

Ik heb een poes gehad die Doerak heette - was een lief beest, maar zoals de naam aangeeft heel ondeugend!

----------

